# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Juventus F.C

## AlbaneZ



----------


## AlbaneZ

Sot na pret nje ndeshje shume delikate kunder Romes qe po kalon nje moment jo te mire per shkak te shkarkimit te Zemanit dhe rezultateve negative qe kane maro javet e fundit.Do jeshte nje ndeshje e veshtire dhe besoj se Roma do luaje fort pasi kunder Juventusit luan mire perpara publikut te vet.

Shpresoj qe te marim nje rezultat pozitiv pas asaj fitoreje te bukur ne CHL me Celtic.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Formacionet e mundshme.*

*ROMA (4-2-3-1):* Stekelenburg; Piris, Marquinhos, Burdisso, Balzaretti; De Rossi, Bradley; Lamela, Pjanic, Marquinho; Totti. A disp.: Goicoechea, Lobont, Romagnoli, Taddei, Torosidis, Perrotta, Dodò, Tachtsidis, Florenzi. All.: Andreazzoli

*JUVENTUS (3-5-2):* Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Caceres; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Matri, Giovinco. A disp.: Storari, Rubinho, Giaccherini, Isla, Marrone, Padoin, Quagliarella, Anelka, Vucinic. All.: Conte




FINO ALLA FINE  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Formacionet zyrtare.*

----------


## roni_s

*Albanez;* po t' fitonte juventusi sonte, me siguri se nja 10 lajme i kishe sjell ktu ne forum, nuk eshte fair kjo :P

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

juves sot i kishin rene poturet.

po edhe albitri, nja 2 te kuqe, per totin dhe lamelen i kurseu.

shkoj smqri ne fund sla as kornen me u gjujt,

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Arbiter koti.
Edhe vjet, robte qe meritonin te kuqe kunder nesh cuditerisht shenonin me vone  :ngerdheshje: .
Megjithate, kontja e dhjeu dje.
Futi ne loje te njejten skuader qe lujti kundra fiores,celtic dhe romes. Marrone-pobga-giacherini do ishin te mjaftueshem ne mesfushe per romen. 
Quaglierella-anelka ne sulm edhe islen ne vend te litcht ne mbrojtje.
Ky formacion te pakten do merrte barazimin ndaj romes. Formacion zere se i njejte e mbyti lazion ne olimpik per kupen e italise, e lazio eshte ekip me i mire se roma.
Gabim i Kontes komplet.

----------


## Noellag

Ju Juventinet asnjeher nuk keni pranuar humbjen, gjeni vetem justifikimet e radhes te alibtri.  Fitoret na qenkan per meriten tuaj dhe humbjet per faj te tjereve.  Por ajo skuadra qe quhet Roma nuk paska meriten qe ju zbythi dhe ju shkaktoi humbjen e merituar sepse luajti me shume zemer . Skuadra juaj   pati vetem nje rast ne pjesen e dyte te matrit .  Atehere na paska alibitri fajin qe ju nuk arrini te fitoni, ne vend te ketyre llafe qaramane si femije kopshti te pranoni humbjen me dinjitet sepse jeni tifoza e nje skuadre te madhe dhe duhet te silleni si te tille. 

Ndoshta disa nuk e mbajne mend  ,  ne fillimet te kampionat kur Juventusi po bente disa fitore radhazi  kam thene qe me fillimin e champions do pesoni disa humbje . Mos me thoni pastaj qe nuk kam te drejte dhe te besoni llafet Buffonit  qe  Juventust humbet 1 ne 50 ndeshje

----------


## oliinter

dje e pashe ndeshjen dhe me pelqeu sidomos roma me plakun toti i cili edhe pse mund te kishte marr kartonin e kuq shenoi nje gol super. Juve ishte e lodhur dhe pse jam interist nuk mendoj se kampionati do rihapet.

----------


## RaPSouL

Lodhja u vërrejt qartë, para ndeshjes edhe Conte tha që i frigohem vetëm lodhjes së lojtarëve asgjë tjetër dhe ashtu ndodhi. Roma jo se luajti ku ta di çfarë futbolli por Juventus nuk ishte në nivelet e veta, gjithsesi pajtohem me olin në lidhje me rihapjen e kampionatit, një gjë e tillë do të ndodhte po të kishim në vend të dytë skuadra si Milan ose Inter sepse me skuadra m*ti si Napoli nuk ka konkurenc kur dihet që deri në fund të kampionatit do të humb teren edhe atë shumë.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Noellag, mos ke valle probleme me shikimin, sepse asnjeri spo qahet.
E permendem se humbem per faj te kontes.
Mos do te pranojme se u rrahem sepse roma eshte ekip i mire?! Lol
Mos na ngaterro me ekipin tend te permjere.
Me ekipin qe kemi, nuk ka ekip qe mund te na e fitoje ndeshjen ne itali sepse lujne apo lujten me mire se ne. Lol
Vetem provincialet e pranojne kete gje.
Nje tifoz i nje ekipi superior mundohet te gjeje faktoret qe ndikuan ne ate humbje sepse SKA SKUADER me e mire se Juvja ne serine A. 

Pranoje edhe mos bej derr derr kot.

----------


## Noellag

Ke shum te drejte shoku Smith

----------


## RaPSouL

Humbja e Juves në fund rezultoi jo aq e rëndë pasiqë Napoli gjithashtu gaboi me një barazim ndaj Sampdorias ka mbetur vetëm Lazio të shikohet nëse do të mund të afrohet më shumë pasi tashmë është 11 pik larg Juves.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Keto me te kuqe, te Juventusit jane? Se s'i di mire keto skuadrat e Italise.

----------


## AlbaneZ

> *Albanez;* po t' fitonte juventusi sonte, me siguri se nja 10 lajme i kishe sjell ktu ne forum, nuk eshte fair kjo :P


Ndonje dite do bejme dhe ne pushim por ti nuk e kupton kete,sepse je akoma nenmoshe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Ju Juventinet asnjeher nuk keni pranuar humbjen, gjeni vetem justifikimet e radhes te alibtri.  Fitoret na qenkan per meriten tuaj dhe humbjet per faj te tjereve.  Por ajo skuadra qe quhet Roma nuk paska meriten qe ju zbythi dhe ju shkaktoi humbjen e merituar sepse luajti me shume zemer . Skuadra juaj   pati vetem nje rast ne pjesen e dyte te matrit .  Atehere na paska alibitri fajin qe ju nuk arrini te fitoni, ne vend te ketyre llafe qaramane si femije kopshti te pranoni humbjen me dinjitet sepse jeni tifoza e nje skuadre te madhe dhe duhet te silleni si te tille. 
> 
> Ndoshta disa nuk e mbajne mend  ,  ne fillimet te kampionat kur Juventusi po bente disa fitore radhazi  kam thene qe me fillimin e champions do pesoni disa humbje . Mos me thoni pastaj qe nuk kam te drejte dhe te besoni llafet Buffonit  qe  Juventust humbet 1 ne 50 ndeshje


Nga germa e pare dhe tek e fundit nuk ke shkruajtur gje tjeter vecse DOKRRA! Nuk dini te shkruani gje tjeter pervec budallalliqeve apo shkrimive tendecioze qe te hapin barkun kur i lexon.Qe jeni bere qaramane dhe bajat,ate e dime por te beheni me keq se merdaxurret kete nuk e prisja  :ngerdheshje:  Nuk thoni shyqyr qe ju japin ato "penallti" dhe ju ndihmojne edhe me ndonje autogol por vini ketu e shkruani PA LIDHJE,lol.
_______________________________________________

Sa per ndeshjen me Romen,ishte nje humbje e MERITUAR qe ta kuptojne mire bilanistet.

Faji ishte totalisht i CONTE sic e ka thene dhe Smth Poetic me lart. Nuk mund te luhet me te njejtet lojtare ne kaq pak dite ku lodhja u pa shume qarte.Vucinic spo e mbanin kembet.Asamoah ishte sh i lodhur.Litch,Pirlo dhe Matri duhej te pushonin per t'iu lene vend Marrone,Giacherini,Isla,Quaglierella dhe Anelka (ky i fundit luajti mire per aq minuta qe iu dhane)  Giovinco kete periudhe eshte pertoke,pa pike ideje dhe Padoin nuk ka lidhje me futbollin  :ngerdheshje: 

Roma luajti me mire por nuk beri ndonje gje per tu admiruar aq shume per te thene qe dominoi.Goli ishte fantastik,i pakapshem,tamam alla Totti.

P.S. Si nuk permendi dikush qe ndikuan edhe MUNGESAT shume te rendesishme si Machisio,Chielini dhe der diku edhe Peluso qe me Celtic zhvilloi nje ndeshje shume te mire.

P.P.S Mi Corazon,ata me te kuqe jane te Romes,e pe c'gol ? lol

----------


## bianco_neri

He re olinter pe Fiorentinen dhe Jovetic.....

----------


## MI CORAZON

> P.P.S Mi Corazon,ata me te kuqe jane te Romes,e pe c'gol ? lol


Po pra, une gjithe qejf dhe duke u gezuar per golin spektakolar, se kujtova se ishte i Juves.  :shkelje syri: 
Here tjeter do mundohem te jem me e vemendshme ne perzgjedhjen e videove. Do mundohem qe te gjej video, ku topi jo vetem i iken nga duart Gianluigi-t , por ja çan rrjeten e portes fare.  :ngerdheshje: 

Just kidding!

----------


## derjansi

> Po pra, une gjithe qejf dhe duke u gezuar per golin spektakolar, se kujtova se ishte i Juves. 
> Here tjeter do mundohem te jem me e vemendshme ne perzgjedhjen e videove. Do mundohem qe te gjej video, ku topi jo vetem i iken nga duart Gianluigi-t , por ja çan rrjeten e portes fare. 
> 
> Just kidding!


me juven je ti? :i terbuar:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Une jam me Milanin.

----------

